# Gartenteichneuling mit vielen Fragen



## Cathy (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Gartenteich vom Vorbesitzer übernommen und von einer Kollegin 5 kleine Shubunkinfische und noch 5 kleine Goldfische übernommen. Es scheint allen in meinem Teich gut zugehen. Der Teich hat ca. 2200 Liter und drei Wassertiefen (25 cm, 50 cm und 80 cm und ist 1,50 m breit und 2,50 m lang) es ist eine Pumpe angeschlossen mit einem UVC-Klärer der in einen Filter geht und von dort als Bachlauf zurück in den Teich geht. Nun wüsste ich gerne was ich noch verbessern muss und was für den Herbst und Winter zu machen ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Cathrin
Ich habe auch noch Fotos im Anhang


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Cathrin,
ohoh, ich weiß was gleich wieder kommt, aber keine Angst, sind alle lieb und wollen nur spielen  (und sie haben auch recht!)

Bezüglich Deiner Frage bedarf es noch ein wenig Input. Zum Beispiel ob der Teich regelmäßig gepflegt wurde, wieviel Mulm im Teich (Höhe) etc.
Jetzt würde ich maximal noch eine "kleine Grundreinigung" empfehlen und danach ein ruhig ein etwas größerer Wassertausch (vielleicht 30%).
Aber mit Deinem bisherigen Input wird es schwierig. Sieht aber doch erst mal nicht so schlimm aus.
Was mir auffällt, Du hast wenig nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen. Beschreib mal genau... diesbezüglich wäre ein großer Wasserwechsel vielleicht auch angebracht 50 %.
Ich nehm an mit Wasserwerten etc. kennst Du Dich auch noch nicht so richtig aus, oder hast Du Leute mit Aquarien im Bekanntenkreis. Die sind oft ganz fit was die Wasserbiologie angeht.
Für große Änderungen ist es zu spät. Lass den Lieben im Teich ihre Ruhe. Der Frühling kommt bestimmt.


Bevor Du etwas machst poste es hier. (*) Hilfe wird dann zeitnah erfolgen
Ich denke jetzt an z.B. an Frischwasser einlaufen lassen etc. Da auf sind auf so Dinge wie Temperatur zu achten etc.


----------



## Cathy (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe letztes Jahr den Teich einmal komplett gereinigt. Und vor ca. 2 Monaten sind die Fische eingezogen. Die 3 Seerosen habe ich vor 2 Wochen von den Wurzeln und Schlamm befreit. Ansonsten ist noch dieser __ Schilf im Teich und __ Wasserpest. Ist vermutlich auf jeden Fall zu wenig, aber ich denke das es keinen Sinn macht, wenn eich da jetzt noch Pflanzen reinsetze. Ach und es sind noch __ Wasserlinsen und wasserhyazinten im Teich.  Also ich möchte halt, das die Fische den Winter gut überstehen. 

Achso der PH wert liegt bei 8,0 aber der KH-Wert stimmt leider nicht so.

Hoffe hier noch auf Hilfe und Tipps
P.S. Die Fische habe ich aus einem sehr kleinen Teich gerettet, hoffe ich zumindestens


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Na, da bist du doch schon relativ firm was das KnowHow eines Teichanfängers angeht, schön. (auch ich zähle mich noch dazu)
OK, die aufgezählten Pflanzen haben ja dann schon ein wenig Nährstoffe gezerrt. Machst Du auch Wasserwechsel in irgendeiner Art?


----------



## Cathy (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

Wasserweg selbst habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht. Das würde ich dann einfach mal morgen machen. Reichen da 1/3tel oder besser mehr ?

Vielen Dank

Cathrin


----------



## Cathy (26. Sep. 2017)

Wasserwechsel meinte ich


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Ich hoffe diesbezüglich noch auf weitere Bestätigung von anderen Teichbesitzern. Aber der Ansatz sollte gehen.
Wichtig allerdings ist die Temperatur im Teich und des Zulaufes. Keine stärkeren Temperaturänderungen wenn es geht. Also Grenze habe ich mir immer 2' Clesius gesetzt.
Wie holst Du das Altwasser raus ? (Idee wäre Himbeersirup ins Wasser kippen und lange Strohhalme an die Nachbarschaft ausgeben)

PS: Du kannst innerhalb einer Stunde deine Posts bearbeiten und Fehler korrigieren. Bleibt dann alles übersichtlicher...


----------



## Cathy (26. Sep. 2017)

Ich denke, das ich das einfach über die Pumpe mache und halt einfach den Schlauch zum Filter solange ab mache bis die entsprechende Menge raus ist. Bei der Wassertemperatur muss ich dann mal schauen. Im Moment sagt das Thermometer oberhalb 15 Grad


----------



## Phiobus (26. Sep. 2017)

Ja, ist der einfachste Weg, fragte nur weil viele gleich auf so Ideen mit Schmutzwasserpumpe kommen...
Die Temperaturdifferenz kannst Du (wenn Du relativ genau abschätzen kannst wie viel Wasser du tauscht, mit einem einfachen Dreisatz überschlagen. Und am besten noch schön langsam einfließen lassen. Bei einem drittel Wasser und 11° Celsius Temperatur des Frischwassers (15° Teich), kann es dann (ohne jetzt nachgerechnet zu haben) hinkommen. Landest dann bei knapp 14°  Celsius... wenn mich Adam Riese nicht verlassen hat.

Wenn Du die Menge nur schwer abschätzen kannst entweder Schwimmthermometer in den Teich und Vorsicht beim einlaufen lassen, Anschluß an den Hahn mit Mischerbatterie etc.
Ich brauche es nicht, nutze primär Regenwasser und auffüllen auch mal durch so'n Loch im Gartenboden...


----------



## Cathy (26. Sep. 2017)

Dankeschön


----------



## Ansaj (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Cathy,



Phiobus schrieb:


> ohoh, ich weiß was gleich wieder kommt, aber keine Angst, sind alle lieb und wollen nur spielen  (und sie haben auch recht!)



Dann schreibe ich nun das von Tom prophezeite "Ohoh":
Es ist schön, dass du die Fische aus einem sehr kleinen Teich gerettet hast, allerdings ist dein Teich auch noch weit ab von dem, was ich zur dauerhaften Goldfischhaltung akzeptieren würde. Die Goldfische (und dazu zählen auch die __ Shubunkin) werden nicht so klein bleiben und sich rasant vermehren (wenn sie in solch kleinen Teichen vor Fressfeinden einigermaßen geschützt sind), außerdem sind sie sehr schwimmfreudig. 2200 l finde ich viel zu wenig. Jeder hat da seine eigenen Grenzen, ich selber empfehle Goldfische erst ab 10.000 l zu halten. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich kleinere Teiche sofort als komplett ungeeignet abstempeln würde.
Meine Lösung dazu: Teich vergrößern. Wäre das eine Option für euch?

Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) sind wichtig und sollten regelmäßig mit temperiertem und geeignetem Füllwasser getätigt werden (nicht nur Auffüllen, sondern regelmäßig Wasser ersetzen). Jeder hat so seine eigenen Regeln und es kommt auch auf den Teich, Besatz etc. drauf an. Bei vielen Teichen reichen etwa 10% einmal im Monat. Da dein Teich sehr klein ist, kann es gerne etwas mehr sein. Wenn Probleme bestehen (Krankheiten, schlechte Werte etc.) sollte es auch ein größerer Wechsel sein. Eine komplette Reinigung/Wasserausstausch bitte nur, wenn es gar nicht anders geht, da auch alle guten Mikroorganismen dadurch entfernt werden und der Teich sich neu etablieren muss.
Daher also die Frage, wie sieht es mit den Wasserwerten aus? Was heißt KH ist nicht ok? Wer sagt das, bzw. wie hast du gemessen? Hast due Nitrit und/oder Ammoniak überprüft? Wenn diese Werte erhöht sind, sollte ein größerer TWW her.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Cathy (26. Sep. 2017)

Danke Ansaj für Deine Antwort. Leider ist es mir nicht möglich den Teich zu vergrößern. Sollte die Fische zu groß werden würde ich versuchen sie anderweitig unterzubringen.

LG 
Cathrin


----------



## Cathy (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo nochmal, 
also die anderen Werte waren laut dieser Teststreifen alle ok. Für den KH und PH habe ich mir noch JBL Pond Check besorgt und hier wurde halt das Wasser bei dem KH-Wert nicht blau.

LG Cathrin


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Cathy,

auf den Bildern sieht das Wasser noch klar aus.
Meistens kommt es bei einer Algenblüte zu einen hohen PH Wert und einen niedrigen KH Wert.
Ich würde mal das Füllwasser Messen bzw. wenn es aus dem Hahn kommt kann man auf der Webseite des Wasserversorgers schauen, dann sparst du dir das Messen.
Nach 1 Woche nochmal im Teich Messen und schauen ob der KH Wert über 5 liegt.
Der KH Wert ist sehr wichtig da er dein Teichwasser Puffert bevor es umkippt umkippen kann, dieser sollte min bei 4 besser 5 liegen dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Aus welcher Region kommst du denn ?
Bitte Schau mal wie tief es an der tiefsten stelle des Teiches ist und wie groß diese ist damit die Fische etwas Platz haben über den Winter zu kommen.
Persönlich finde ich den Teich für Goldfische zu klein.
Aber du wirst es in 2-3 Jahren merken 

LG 
Sven


----------



## Cathy (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Sven,

Danke für die Antwort. Also der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 80 cm tief und ca. 1 m x 1 m. Bin sicherlich einfach überstürzt an die Sache ran gegangen und dachte zunächst das der Teich bei mir für die Fische das große weite Meer ist, da der Teich von meiner Kollegin, wo ich die Fische herhabe, höchstens 80 cm lang und breit ist. Nun ist es halt so und ich möchte natürlich das es den Tieren gut geht. 
Ich wohne in Unna das ist in der Nähe von Dortmund in NRW

LG
Cathrin


----------



## Cathy (27. Sep. 2017)

Helfen diese Werte weiter ? Die sind von unserem Wasserlieferanten.


----------



## Phiobus (27. Sep. 2017)

Hey Cathy,

ich wohne übrigens nebenan (in Hamm). Bei euren Stadtwerken kann man eine jährliche Wasseranalyse runterladen.
Ich habe das PDF für den Bereich Unna Echthausen mal angehängt. Alternativ gäbe es auch Hallingen...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Cathrin,
Ihr habt wirklich sehr weiches Wasser, da freut sich die Haut und die Waschmaschine sowie die Spülmaschine 
Als ich meinen Teich übernommen habe Schwammen dort mehr als 400 Goldfische umher.
Zum Glück hatte die Uni gerade gesucht und so konnte ich alle abgeben bis auf 3 Stück.
Du wirst sehen das Sie sich sehr Stark vermehren werden und dann Irgendwann zu viel für deinen Filter bzw. Teich sind.

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich erst mal den Wasserwechsel machen und dann in 1 Woche nochmal schauen wie die Werte sind.
Teich Besitzer sein heißt alles in ruhe machen denn die Natur braucht seine Zeit.

Du hast ja am Anfang schon alles richtig gemacht und den Teich etwas von den Wuchernden Pflanzen befreit.
Wenn die Tage nun kälter werden solltest du nochmal schau welche Pflanzen Gelb werden und diese dann abschneiden so das keine weiteren Pflanzen Reste ins Wasser kommen die dann dort verfaulen.
Zum Winter würde ich dann den Filter abschalten und eine Belüfterpumpe die kosten 20€ und haben 10-15 Watt mit den ausströmern in den Teich bei 20 cm tiefe reinhängen und diese bei Frost einschalten damit ein Loch im Eis bleibt.


----------



## Phiobus (29. Sep. 2017)

Hey Cathy,
hast Du Dein Wasser gewechselt?


----------



## Cathy (29. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tom,

ich werde morgen einen Teilwasserwechsel machen.

Vielen Dank

Cathrin


----------



## Mr.DD (29. Sep. 2017)

was habt ihr nur mit dem wasser wechsel........ solange die wert e ok sind muss man doch keinen wasserwechsel machen.....
und vermehren tun die sich nur, wenn sie einen geeigneten platz dafür haben. und zur not in der leichzeit nicht füttern, das regeln die das alleine^^


----------



## Ansaj (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Mr.DD,

die Themenerstellerin hat noch nie Wasserwechsel durchgeführt. Und das kann in solch einem kleinen Teich schon zu Problemen führen, selbst wenn die robusten Goldfische sich nichts anmerken lassen. Die Wasserwerte wurden nur mit Stäbchen ermittelt und von Nitrit/Ammoniak-Gehalt haben wir keine Informationen erhalten. Daher kann man hier nicht pauschal sagen, dass die Werte ok sind. 
Selbst wenn die Werte ok sind, sollten regelmäßige TWW gemacht werden, besonders in kleinen Teichen. Oder lebst du gerne in einem kleinen Zimmerchen ohne je zu lüften? Wenn man große, naturnahe Teiche mit geringem Besatz hat, sind TWW vielleicht zu vernachlässigen, aber nicht bei 2000l.

Was meinst du mit geeignetem Platz? Goldfische vermehren sind immer. Sie finden schon etwas (Pflanzen, Kies, Algen) um ihren Laich abzulegen (meinst du das mit Platz?).
Nicht zu füttern kann die Reproduktionsrate negativ beeinflussen. Ich denke aber, dass sie nie ganz die Reproduktion einstellen werden. Besonders wenn schlechte Bedingungen herrschen (schlechtes Wasser, kein Futter etc.) kann es zu einer Massenvermehrung kommen, da dann alle Energien statt in die Produktion (Wachstum, eigenes Überleben) in die Reproduktion gesteckt werden, dann stirbt das Individuum vielleicht, aber die Art hat eine Chance zu überleben. 
Und selbst wenn sie sich nicht vermehren und die Zahl so stagniert, haben sie einfach zu wenig Volumen. Da ist es egal, ob es nun 10 Goldies oder 100 sind. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Cathy (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, 
Ich habe heute einen ateilwasserwechsel vorgenommen und hoffe natürlich das nun alles ok ist. Sollte es nun wirklich so schlimm sein, würde ich natürlich gerne die fünf größeren (ca. 7 cm ) Goldfische in entsprechende gute Hände weitergeben. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand.
Danke

Cathrin


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Cathrin,
zuallererst ein freundliches "Hallo!"  von mir. Ich freu' mich, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast. Wie schon vorab geschrieben, wird es jetzt im Winter ruhiger mit dem Teichleben. Ich würde auch empfehlen, in regelmäßigen Abständen die Wasserwerte zu kontrollieren. Die Wasserhärte wirst Du vermutlich nicht mit Wasserwechseln stabilisieren können, dafür ist der Mineralienbedarf im Teich zu hoch. Ich hab' das bei mir über viel "Substrat" geregelt. Wenn genug Pflanzen wachsen, hat man erstaunlich wenig stinkenden Schlamm im Teich (am Boden hab' ich einigen, mein __ Tausendblatt wächst zwar wie verrückt, aber das reicht nicht; in den Pflanzzonen bildet sich keiner). Hier im Forum haben das viele mit "Muschelgrit", Kalkstein (von mir aus auch weiße Kreide) geregelt, die sie in den Teich gebracht haben (meist dort, wo vom Filter das Wasser bewegt wird). Das wäre mein Tipp für Dich.


----------



## Cathy (26. Okt. 2017)

Vielen Dank.
Das werde ich versuchen.


----------



## Cathy (26. Okt. 2017)

Noch eine Frage,  Diesen Muschelgrit sollte ich den am besten noch rein,achten bevor die Temperaturen sinken und die Pumpe raus kommt, oder erst im Frühjahr ?

Und reicht hier im Winter Sauerstoffsteine blubbern zu lassen oder sollte man hier einen Teichheizer kaufen. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Cathrin


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Cathrin,
der Muschelgrit löst von alleine nicht ohne weiteres auf, daher kannst Du ihn jederzeit hineintun.
Ein Belüfter hat immer zwei Seiten - die (zumeist) gute ist der Gasaustausch, die Sache mit dem Auskühlen im Winter ist aus der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen. Ich habe auch einen kleinen Heizer (300 W), mit dem ich den Zulauf in den teich aufwärme, wenn der Teich anfängt zuzufrieren. Du wirst das vermutlich selbst gut beobachten können, wenn es erst mal kalt wird. Da so ein Heizer nicht teuer und Dein Teich nicht sehr groß ist, würde ich mir einen besorgen.


----------



## Cathy (30. Okt. 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

Wie geht es denn nun weiter, die Wassertemperatur beträgt nun 11 Grad. 
Schalte ich nun den Filter ab und die Sprudelsteine an. Stelle ich das füttern ein ? Fragen über Fragen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank
Cathrin


----------



## Phiobus (30. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Cathy,

für viele ist die "magische Grenze" ab wann das Füttern eingestellt wird eine Unterschreitung der Wassertemperatur von 10°C.
Man sollte vorher schon ein wenig die Futtermenge reduziert haben. Du siehst ja vorher schon, dass sich die Fische nicht mehr ganz so agil verhalten. Den Filter würde ich dann noch etwas länger laufen lassen. Spätestens wenn nachts die Frostgrenze erreicht wird, kannst Du ihn außer Betrieb nehmen. Solang Du mit dem Filter ein gute Umwälzung erreichst, ist momentan eine Belüftung nicht nötig. Der Gasaustausch findet zu dieser Jahreszeit viel über Wind und die Oberflächenbewegung des Teiches statt. Sobald Du den Filter abschaltest kannst Du einen Sprudelstein relativ "hoch" im Teich (10...30cm) am besten noch an einem Eisfreihalter schwimmen lassen. Wenn Du keinen hast reicht auch ein anderweitiger Schwimmer, Holz etc.

Das wären so meine Vorschläge,


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Cathrin,
ich schließe mich Tom an - Füttern ist jetzt eher nicht mehr angeraten, auch eine starke Umwälzung wird jetzt kontraproduktiv, sie kühlt nur vorzeitig den Teichboden aus. Mit dem Sprudler bewegst Du stattdessen ausreichend Wasser.


----------

